# Charts Showing Composition Dates?



## py3ak (Dec 9, 2011)

I have done some searching online tonight, but fruitlessly, in an attempt to find a chart or timeline that shows the order in which the books of the Bible were composed - and _not_ according to the assured results of unbelieving scholarship, but according to the best information derivable from the text itself. Can someone here point me in the right direction, or quickly create a beautiful, accurate, and thoroughly researched chart or timeline for me? I would like something I can share with others, which is why an online version would be ideal.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 10, 2011)

I personally have made a list of sorts, in two columns, the left being basically history books (in terms of what they cover); the right prophetic, wisdom, epistle literature as they correspond roughly to the history. Chronicles (if I recall) I have "offset" in the historical column, and beside Samuel/Kings, rather than further down (somewhere between Jeremiah and Ezra) where its composition would fall.

I don't remember where I put Job, though. The events chronologically put it in the patriarchal period. It is, however, properly wisdom literature, and belongs in the right column. And, it could have been composed as late as Solomon (a position I tend to favor).

All this to say: I have no idea how to put the page on the internet...


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 10, 2011)

Contra_Mundum said:


> All this to say: I have no idea how to put the page on the internet...


You could add it as an attachment to any post. You need to open the Advanced posting window to see the paper clip icon for adding attachments, then do some mousing around to locate your file on your PC, upload, and insert it inline in your post. 

AMR


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 10, 2011)

From the MacArthur Study Bible (same set of tables in two file types):

View attachment 2502
View attachment 2503

AMR


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 11, 2011)

How about this:View attachment 2504
Sorry, but I never actually put any of the dates I researched onto this paper.


----------



## Tim (Dec 12, 2011)

Are there particular interpretations/exegetical issues that depend on an established data of composition?


----------

